# Fluffing up?



## chelseagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Our flock is doing well, the new babies are big and the one hatched on our deck (Sam) is quite fat! These past few days we've noticed that the all birds are puffed up a lot, feathers standing out, when they land. They flatten them momentarily and then fluff out again. Could that be from weather, we have a tropical storm passing? Is something wrong? (they looked normal sleeping last night)


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Quite possible that it’s weather. During the sudden changes in temperature or air pressure birds are getting less active. I would give some ACV, garlic or other immune booster just to help them through.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pigeons do not have sweat glands, their feathers can be fluffed up in an attempt to cool off. * ... GEORGE


----------

